# Tagline for my site...



## SolaScriptura (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, so once again I'm coming to my esteemed PB associates for opinions.

For the site that I'm developing I've decided to go with the Striking theme (thanks Chris!) and I've decided that I really dig the word play that my son came up with when he thought of: www.thebenaddiction.com, so that is what I'm going with for the name of my site. 

I've got someone willing to make a logo, but I want to get the tagline in it. So I'm thinking of witty, clever possible taglines that will work with the word play of the name of the site.

Here's what I've thought of:

"The Good Word... one fix at a time!"
"The Good Word... one hit at a time!"
"Giving you what you need."
"You know you need it."
"I've got what you need." 
"Bring your own munchies."
"You may not like me, but I've got what you need." (I can't even type this one without laughing!)

Ok, thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 17, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> "You may not like me, but I've got what you need."


'nuff said


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2013)

Bring Your Own Munchies!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 17, 2013)

"I may be wrong, but I am not in doubt!"


----------



## Curt (Jan 17, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> "I've got what you need."



Step into my alley. I like this one.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 17, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> "I may be wrong, but I am not in doubt!"



Not bad!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm leaning most strongly to the second one: "The Good Word... one hit at a time!"


----------



## Poimen (Jan 17, 2013)

How about a pithy quote? "It is better to be wrong about something important than right about trivialities" Charles Beard


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 17, 2013)

What if I go in a different direction for my tagline and go with something like:

"Fixated on what is true"

or

"Fixated on truth"

or

"Obsessed with truth"

Thoughts?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 17, 2013)

I like "Giving you what you need," partly because of the obscured subject---the Holy Spirit using you with Scripture working to give them what they need.

I like the "Fixated" ones, too.


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2013)

Playing off some you've already considered:
'Try a free hit'


----------



## ooguyx (Jan 20, 2013)

Most of those remind me of "tokin the Holy Ghost"


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 20, 2013)

I decided on going a whole different route... and I settled on "Reflections of a truth addict"

Thanks guys!


----------



## Matthias (Jan 20, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> I decided on going a whole different route... and I settled on "Reflections of a truth addict"
> 
> Thanks guys!



I like that... its much better than the other direction you were heading in!


----------



## Gavin (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks good , am interested to see what it blossoms into.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2013)

You weren't supposed to see it yet!


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 23, 2013)

ooguyx said:


> Most of those remind me of "tokin the Holy Ghost"




 I was afraid I was the only one thinking that.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah... I laughed myself silly saying all those punny taglines... but at the end of the day I knew I had to do the mature responsible thing.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 23, 2013)

The title is great and I like the tagline you settled on. It makes the wordplay obvious, which people sometimes need. Excellent!


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking good. Let us know when you are ready for nit-picking.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2013)

Edward said:


> Looking good. Let us know when you are ready for nit-picking.



Will do. First I'm building a base of content, getting things right... then I'll open the floodgates!


----------

